# First attempt to spoon carving



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just started today, completely new art for me, this is not only the first attempt to spoon carving this is first time I'm carving on wood.

Special thanks to Dayhiker who gave me a good guide to start.

*Day One....*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting. Good luck.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

There's gotta be an easier way to get a wooden spoon...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Of course there is Jaximus. But not in the bush. With machines there is an easier way to do everything. But some people like to make things themselves, just for kicks. Think about it: it's really easier to make a slingshot by programed machinery, but yet and still here we all are screwing around with our knives and files, etc.

Doing things the "hard" way has its fans.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The man takes pride in his spoons.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

My comment was made in jest, DH. It certainly takes more of a craftsman than I to carve a spoon out of a piece of wood.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

are you going to put laminates on the handle ? if you do, be sure to patent it.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool, this should be a fun build.

There are some ridiculously fantastic creations in the wooden spoon world that can only be explained with "because they can"


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Day Two....*


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice going so far!

I should get some sleep, but I kinda want to start carving a spoon, too!

No... sleep.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cannot wait to see the results. Wood working is so cool. I have been wanting to make a bowl for a while.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good job E-Shot!!!

The first time i tried to carve a spoon, It just looked like a stick...... A stick! :banghead: And yours already looks like a dang masterpiece!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Day Three....*

​











​
*Day Four....*













​
Before Mineral oil














​
*Day Five....*

After Mineral oil



















​





​





​​


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a terrific first try -- few of mine ever come out that nicely. That wood looks like poplar, am I right?

If I am correct, this is only the first of many to come.

Also, I found that it is fun to see how thin you can carve the bowl, and challenging. Good work my friend. Very graceful.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That is a terrific first try -- few of mine ever come out that nicely. That wood looks like poplar, am I right?
> 
> If I am correct, this is only the first of many to come.
> 
> Also, I found that it is fun to see how thin you can carve the bowl, and challenging. Good work my friend. Very graceful.


This is jackfruit tree wood. Yep project thinking of a kuksa


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That looks fantastic! Great job eshot!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a pickle spoon shooter ? nice job ! it just needs a lanyard and an e-shot pouch. :rofl: i bet it was very time consuming and tedious to carve out and color each grain of rice. cant wait to see a fork.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice work Irfan !!
I'm very pleased those tools have found an owner that will use them ..... they were very sad stuck at the bottom of my tool chest :-D 
Its been a while since I carved a spoon ....... might just have to have another go ;-)


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is amazing carving. Most impressive particularly since its your first. Cant wait to see what you come up with now your hooked.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

irfan you did a fantastic job on your spoon,would love to see how well you do on a bowl or kuska check out a man on you tube his name is( robin wood) he is a spoon carver and a pole lathe bowl carver,he is very good


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

He is good and he has the best name for the job :rofl:

Nice work, Irfan!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> a pickle spoon shooter ? nice job ! it just needs a lanyard and an e-shot pouch. :rofl: i bet it was very time consuming and tedious to carve out and color each grain of rice. cant wait to see a fork.


LOL.... I think it took about 6-8hours approx.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice carving for a first time spoon. And now for the burning method


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Very nice carving for a first time spoon. And now for the burning method


I thought of it too buddy, have some charcoal wanted give a try soon.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Google 'Welsh Love Spoons'...but I warn you...they can be addictive !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job Ruthie!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Spoon carving huh? I oughtta try this.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice Irfan! That spoon came out awesome! No wonder all the wife's friends want one!
Be well, 
SF


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Irfan, you did an amazing job. And this is only the beginning for you. Major props, my friend.

That being said, Ruthie, you amaze me. Your carving is excellent. All the stuff you're into, all the things you can do... If Jonathan Goldsmith is the most interesting man in the world, you are easily the most interesting woman in the world. Uh, oh. Hope the wife doesn't find out I'm crushing on Ruthie. I'll have my forum privileges revoked, haha.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> Irfan, you did an amazing job. And this is only the beginning for you. Major props, my friend.
> 
> That being said, Ruthie, you amaze me. You're carving is excellent. All the stuff you're into, all the things you can do... If Jonathan Goldsmith is the most interesting man in the world, you are easily the most interesting woman in the world. Uh, oh. Hope the wife doesn't find out I'm crushing on Ruthie. I'll have my forum privileges revoked, haha.


You are very kind ! 

The spoons below are from when I used to make them commercially


----------

